
RESTful Web services: The basics - Anon84
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/ws-restful/index.html?ca=drs-
======
tjpick
Is it just me, or this "REST is not always the right choice" a pretty random
conclusion to draw from that? The article appears to be mentioning the
advantages of REST and how to implement them, and then completely out of the
blue he pulls out that it's not always right and doesn't qualify that.

I've seen this type of random conclusion several times. It's really
distracting.

